# Working a tube?



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

Hi guys, I have a noob question. Ive been fishing streams and creeks without alot of success. What is the proper way to work a tube? Whats a good size and color for smallies? I have been using multiple colors of 3" on a 3/0 wide gap hook texas rigged . Thanks


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

fish them slow on the bottom, size is right, I like bass pro shops salty tender tubes and gitzit, smoke, watermellonseed, and variations of dark green and brown are good.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i also fish them slow.. im new to fishing tubes also.. so i havent caught alot on tubes.. but i see alot of guys on tv fish tubes faster then i would... does anyone else catch bass fishing a tube fast????


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

I catch them fishing the tube faster this time of year (fishing lakes, though). Usually use four approaches with a tube:

1. Dragin' on the bottom.
2. Poppin' off the bottom (I do not use a weight less than 1/4 ounce for this technique) - keep the bait moving.
3. Countdown and "swim" the tube (also swimming around docks and cover).
4. TX rigged, pitching into cover.


----------



## trane (Apr 14, 2004)

try this....

Use the special Eagle Claw High Performance Hooks (1/0) that have Shaw Grigsby's name on it. They have a clip on it that makes them ideal for texas rigging small hollow tubes. Find some small 2 1/4" tubes (for example the bitsy tube) in green pumpkin, watermelon, or any dark color. The key is that it match the color of crawfish where you are fishing. Texas rig the tubes with a 1/16 or 1/8 ounce bullet weight. Fish it on 8 pound test. This time of the year the smallies will be stacked up in current breaks with deeper water near by (waist deep) that has some rocks. Just drift or drag the tube through the areas and wait for the tell-tale pop. I have had success doing this in lots of places. And, you will probably catch some bonus catfish, too. 

good luck,

trane


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

When I fish for smallmouth in Erie, I like to fish with a dropshot set up using tubes. Smallmouth definitely love those tubes :B  
I'm not experienced with river or creek fishing to know whether dropshotting would even be an option in those conditions.. But who knows..even if you are told that dropshotting wont work in rivers... dont believe it till you try it yourself... Sometimes you just never know what will work or what wont. And even if something doesnt work on one day, who is to say that it wont work the next??? Be creative and try new things... that's how you'll catch fish  
Marcia


----------



## DrChip (Sep 6, 2004)

I fished tubes for the first time this spring back in some shallow ponds/lakes/creeks on the east coast. Fished it weightless, Texas-rigged. Fished it fast, with a rod action like you would use doing a "walk the dog" with a topwater. I tore the fish up in three different locations across two days -- pickerel, LM, and even a striper (in a brackish creek). The bait was really erratic in its action (like walking the dog only slightly under water), working within the first foot of the surface.

Don't know if this technique would work in the much deeper and bigger lakes around here, but it worked there like a charm...

DrChip


----------

